# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Perdita Ed Esclusione Socio Srl

## guia2006

Srl Con Tre Soci:
A 30%
B 30%
C 40%
La Societa' E' In Perdita.
Gli Amministratori (a E B) Convocano L'assemblea Per Ripianare La Perdita. C Non Partecipa.
E' Escluso Di Diritto?
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nel tuo quesito non è chiaro come si delibera di ripianare la perdita, se con versamenti a fondo perduto o con un ulteriore versamento di capitale sociale. 
Non mi risulta che il socio sia escluso di diritto. 
saluti   

> Srl Con Tre Soci:
> A 30%
> B 30%
> C 40%
> La Societa' E' In Perdita.
> Gli Amministratori (a E B) Convocano L'assemblea Per Ripianare La Perdita. C Non Partecipa.
> E' Escluso Di Diritto?
> Grazie.

----------


## guia2006

In corso d'assemblea gli amministratori chiedono soldi per la copertura delle perdite che eccedono il capitale, azzerano il medesimo, e chiedono altri soldi per la ricostituzione al minimo. Nel momento in cui il socio si dichiara dissenziente al primo passo, perde di fatto tutti i diritti connessi alla sua quota% e non parteciperà neppure alla nuova sottoscrizione. In pratica non può rifiutarsi di pagare per perdite e poi pretendere di partecipare al nuovo capitale. Il rifiuto alla copertura implica il sottinteso recesso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah beh, se la questione è questa, cambia anche la mia risposta !  :Smile:    

> In corso d'assemblea gli amministratori chiedono soldi per la copertura delle perdite che eccedono il capitale, azzerano il medesimo, e chiedono altri soldi per la ricostituzione al minimo. Nel momento in cui il socio si dichiara dissenziente al primo passo, perde di fatto tutti i diritti connessi alla sua quota% e non parteciperà neppure alla nuova sottoscrizione. In pratica non può rifiutarsi di pagare per perdite e poi pretendere di partecipare al nuovo capitale. Il rifiuto alla copertura implica il sottinteso recesso.

----------


## guia2006

...quindi confermi...
gli amministratori fanno un'assemblea straordinaria. Mettiamo che il socio C non si presenti o se presente vosti contrario.
Gli altri 2 soci decidono il ripianamento. C viene escluso per legge....

----------


## paolab

> ...quindi confermi...
> gli amministratori fanno un'assemblea straordinaria. Mettiamo che il socio C non si presenti o se presente vosti contrario.
> Gli altri 2 soci decidono il ripianamento. C viene escluso per legge....

  secondo me si, è così.
Se uno dei soci di srl non partecipa al ripianamento perdite+ricostituzione capitale sociale (o anche se partecipa all'assemblea ma non sottoscrive) è automaticamente fuori dalla società

----------


## melanzana

buon giorno ho un caso simile.
sono socio di minoranza di una srl e non ho fondi per ripianare le perdite eccedenti il capitale azzerato e non ho fondi per ricostituire il capitale sociale. I restanti soci possono costringermi a versare? e se non verso posso rivalersi contro di me per i versamenti che spetterebbero a me? grazie mille per la risposta

----------

